# Stars and good threads..



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What is it with people..
If I read a thread and think its good I 5 star it.... Haven't starred anything less than 5.. So why do people feel the need to give a less than 5 stars... 

I mean if you haven't enjoyed reading then surely you would un subscribe and forget about it...

I see it as a worthless task to down star a thread.. And think its peoples way of getting at people and having a little dig, I personally think its down right pathetic!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

**agrees**


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont star any threads tbh.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Their will always be members who like to aggravate others.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

yep..i agree..its something that really annoys me...i think its more of a dig also and most times nothing at all to do with the thread


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Didnt know ya could star threads


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Happens to poor old Dan all the time!  as it has many members in the past! me myself! I love it when the one star fairy pays a visit! means they have 'noticed' ' my presence!
You want me to give you an example!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You know what we are loosing some real good members on here through the mindless acts of others..

What is the blumin point of down rating a thread... Just to have a snipe.. Blumin grow up!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Didnt know ya could star threads


:lol: Good to know you're paying attention to the forum :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> You know what we are loosing some real good members on here through the mindless acts of others..
> 
> What is the blumin point of down rating a thread... Just to have a snipe.. Blumin grow up!


do you know! I only was aware or the star rating last year! and personally I think that it should be removed! cannot see the point of it myself! YEP! there are some real saddo's here! but guess thats life!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Happens to poor old Dan all the time!  as it has many members in the past! me myself! I love it when the one star fairy pays a visit! means they have 'noticed' ' my presence!
> You want me to give you an example!


Itsure does DT. Happened last week didn't it. I don't think it was the one star fairy that did mine last week though have an idea but don't wantto mention names in case I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Didnt know ya could star threads


Took me a time to find that out too!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Not really sure what the point in repping a thread is (if thats what you call it!), i just read it and decide whether to comment and move on.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> do you know! I only was aware or the star rating last year! and personally I think that it should be removed! cannot see the point of it myself! YEP! there are some real saddo's here! but guess thats life!


Yeah possibly should be removed.. I know on another forum I have been on they took away karma.. I dont see the point in it being abused.

It so that people can see others have enjoyed a thread....

I have also noticed in the past it being on threads of certain members... And will probably follow me around now after me making this thread.. LMAO


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Took me a time to find that out too!


well, i have only just found out this last week and i have only been here nearly 3 years!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Fleur said:


> :lol: Good to know you're paying attention to the forum :lol:


Hey I been here a while and only found the rep last year and still I can't multi quote.. LOL


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I think you should be allowed to see who starred it *nods* I often wonder whether people do if it's a horrible story, they 1 star it because of this?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I rate some threads albeit not often, but if I think its particularly interesting to more than myself I rep, don't bother repping if I'm not giving it a 5 star


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Didn't know about this, so i've given this thread a star for highlighting the facility!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah possibly should be removed.. I know on another forum I have been on they took away karma.. I dont see the point in it being abused.
> 
> It so that people can see others have enjoyed a thread....
> 
> I have also noticed in the past it being on threads of certain members... And will probably follow me around now after me making this thread.. LMAO


Nah! you have to be a member of an elite club to be visited by the one star fairy!

At the moment there are only three members! Dan, Rainybows and myself!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: coz WE are special! ain't that right Dan:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I rate some threads albeit not often, but if I think its particularly interesting to more than myself I rep, don't bother repping if I'm not giving it a 5 star


As DT said I have been known to get the one star treatment but guesse what peeps I'm not bothered.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Rolosmum said:


> Not really sure what the point in repping a thread is (if thats what you call it!), i just read it and decide whether to comment and move on.


I see it as if someone makes a valid point and I agree I use it to let them know.. that I agree..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I see it as if someone makes a valid point and I agree I use it to let them know.. that I agree..


The problem with the star sytem is! they are NOT voting the thread! BUT the original poster! t'is an exclusive club! honest!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The problem with the star sytem is! they are NOT voting the thread! BUT the original poster! t'is an exclusive club! honest!:thumbup:


Correct DT somebody don't like me but oh well not bothered brushyes dust off.:thumbup:


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't actually been on a forum where threads are starred as much as here. I was a bit confused as to why my thread initially had 5 stars, then a 3. It doesn't bother me, more makes me curious why someone would go out of their way to mark a thread down.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Praecelsus said:


> I haven't actually been on a forum where threads are starred as much as here. I was a bit confused as to why my thread initially had 5 stars, then a 3. It doesn't bother me, more makes me curious why someone would go out of their way to mark a thread down.


If your on about your horsey thread and dogs. I just tried to 5 star it when I seen it go down.. I mean.. what is the f*^king point of down rating.... You dont like dont bother reading it! period!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Praecelsus said:


> I haven't actually been on a forum where threads are starred as much as here. I was a bit confused as to why my thread initially had 5 stars, then a 3. It doesn't bother me, more makes me curious why someone would go out of their way to mark a thread down.


There is note so strange as folk! thats what I say! don#t see any reason why a new member should have a thread downrated though! thats unuual! t'is normally a popularity thing! Have you have one downrated?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Dan I like ya.. I like ya all...

I dont know ya all personally Im quite happy with that.. I can argue with someone in one thread but wont take it to another.. whats the point!

Is what Im trying to say... Is I lurve you all... At some point or another different people have been a great help to me.. Even if its just someone reading a post or acknowledging my existence....

Gawd guys I haven't even had a beer... I may just run and get one...


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

bloomin hell man I only just found out about the repping, now star thingys, whats that all about :confused1:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't understand the point of being allowed to downrate. If others have found the thread interesting, it is irrelevant what one individual thinks


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> There is note so strange as folk! thats what I say! *don#t see any reason why a new member should have a thread downrated though!* thats unuual! t'is normally a popularity thing! Have you have one downrated?


I'm not sure the reasoning behind the downrating? Surely if someone doesn't agree with a post it would be better to debate the point? Not everyone has the same opinions, life would be boring if we did!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Dan I like ya.. I like ya all...
> 
> I dont know ya all personally Im quite happy with that.. I can argue with someone in one thread but wont take it to another.. whats the point!
> 
> ...


Awww thanks hang on pm will see to that in a sec. Yeah I am not bothered about the one star fairy they won't get me down don't letthem get you down peeps who ever it is because I'm not.:thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Wouldn't know how to award one...don't consider it important.


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> bloomin hell man I only just found out about the repping


God, I'm not that far on yet either


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Praecelsus said:


> God, I'm not that far on yet either


I done a thread the other day about repping :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Praecelsus said:


> I'm not sure the reasoning behind the downrating? Surely if someone doesn't agree with a post it would be better to debate the point? Not everyone has the same opinions, life would be boring if we did!


Cannot understand why your thread was down rated, I originally gave it 5 stars as I thought it was a worthwhile point and would be of interest to new dog owners


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I done a thread the other day about repping :lol:


Right, am going to look for it now then! I just repped someone to test it out.


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

rona said:


> Cannot understand why your thread was down rated, I originally gave it 5 stars as I thought it was a worthwhile point and would be of interest to new dog owners


Maybe someone really dislikes horses 

Thank you for giving it a good rating originally.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Praecelsus said:


> Maybe someone really dislikes horses
> 
> Thank you for giving it a good rating originally.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/141169-rep.html


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I never bother rating threads! Unless it's something that really makes me laugh... Never downrate a thread though, it just looks like sour grapes to me, and I never look a at thread based on the stars anyway. 

But simple things please simple minds so if the bad star fairy feels happy they have done that then so be it, bless 'em, let them get on with it and give them their 5 five second buzz! Probably the most interesting thing they have to do in life


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

shibby said:


> I think you should be allowed to see who starred it *nods* I often wonder whether people do if it's a horrible story, they 1 star it because of this?


I agree it would be good like a poll if you could see who starred it, I only star a thread if I think it a good interesting read don't get why you would down rate it sometimes it's when there's only been a few posts so I think it's obviously the OP there getting at


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/141169-rep.html


Thanks!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> I agree it would be good like a poll if you could see who starred it, I only star a thread if I think it a good interesting read don't get why you would down rate it sometimes it's when there's only been a few posts so I think it's obviously the OP there getting at


I agree.. to showing who has rated.. may stop these 1 star fairies in there tracks as people would see how silly they were. haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I agree.. to showing who has rated.. may stop these 1 star fairies in there tracks as people would see how silly they were. haha


Yeah it mgiht just work. Wonder if it is possible on here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I agree.. to showing who has rated.. may stop these 1 star fairies in there tracks as people would see how silly they were. haha


I'll vote for that:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> Yeah it mgiht just work. Wonder if it is possible on here.


Im not sure.. I reckon people would moan about the idea..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'll vote for that:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


So will I DT so will I.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not sure.. I reckon people would moan about the idea..


They may moan but if it stops the one star fairy problem lol.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

It'd be a big :thumbup: from me


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

I think a 1 star fairy has marked this thread. Irony!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

danielled said:


> So will I DT so will I.


BUT Dan! they would stop voting em down! they feel safe when they are anonymous!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> BUT Dan! they would stop voting em down! they feel safe when they are anonymous!


Yeah thats true.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay so who has commented and marked this thread what rating.. 

I rated a 5.. Of course I did it was about stars.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Okay so who has commented and marked this thread what rating..
> 
> I rated a 5.. Of course I did it was about stars.. :lol:


I rated it 5 stars too.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I admit I havent rated it


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I rated it 5


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

MissShelley said:


> I admit I havent rated it


You dont have to rate it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Okay so who has commented and marked this thread what rating..
> 
> I rated a 5.. Of course I did it was about stars.. :lol:


Well I have NOT rated it at all! dont botter with em myself! BUT! I can do if you wanna watch when I have done it! should take the average UP!:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I have NOT rated it at all! dont botter with em myself! BUT! I can do if you wanna watch when I have done it! should take the average UP!:thumbup:


Your choice.. No pressure...But once you do I will recall the dogs.. LOL

I am joking people you dont need to rate this thread I was just curious to had rated it..


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok I'm having a bit of a senior moment here.Can somebody please explain what the stars thing is all about and how do you star rate a thread? I've only just got the hang of this rep thing and now I'm all confused - is it the same thing?:confused1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Ok I'm having a bit of a senior moment here.Can somebody please explain what the stars thing is all about and how do you star rate a thread? I've only just got the hang of this rep thing and now I'm all confused - is it the same thing?:confused1:


Yep its at the top of the page.. you click on and it gives you option of what you thought of the thread..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Ok I'm having a bit of a senior moment here.Can somebody please explain what the stars thing is all about and how do you star rate a thread? I've only just got the hang of this rep thing and now I'm all confused - is it the same thing?:confused1:


Click on rate this thread and you get options as to how many stars one being bad soem sad person with obviously not an interesting life seems t ogo round rateing threads with one star.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thamks for explaining that to me guys


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Thamks for explaining that to me guys


Hey.... Happy to help.. 

Ive just cracked a can open.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Hopefully will chill me out so I can go to bed before 1 am..


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

I was visited by the one star fairy the other day, would rather they just walked on without being a smart ass. There I was, dancing away in my little party thread and bam... 

I dont really star threads unless there are a lot of excellent posts made. And then if I do atar them, its always 5 (cant see the point otherwise!)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a visit from the one star fairy the other day too!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Now you may think im lame in saying this.... But it may prevent people from starting threads as people maybe worried others will 1 star the thread.. I can see that affecting people.. So bloody sad..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Now you may think im lame in saying this.... But it may prevent people from starting threads as people maybe worried others will 1 star the thread.. I can see that affecting people.. So bloody sad..


Hey! whatycha on about! to be targeted by the one star fairy puts you in an exclusive club! Dan , Rainybows meself plus the others that have mentioned it on here!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: keep it coming one star fairy! we lurves you really:thumbup::thumbup: and someone has to give you a job!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey! whatycha on about! to be targeted by the one star fairy puts you in an exclusive club! Dan , Rainybows meself plus the others that have mentioned it on here!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: keep it coming one star fairy! we lurves you really:thumbup::thumbup: and someone has to give you a job!


Well if I had a peashooter and new who was doing it.. and had the ability to be in there monitor as they rated.. :lol: I would pea shoot them in the eye..  :thumbsup:

Cause I imagine some people it would offend. :/


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well if I had a peashooter and new who was doing it.. and had the ability to be in there monitor as they rated.. :lol: I would pea shoot them in the eye..  :thumbsup:
> 
> Cause I imagine some people it would offend. :/


And that is precisly why they do it! to get a reaction! we are best to laff at it - turn it around! make it look like we feel honoured that the one star fairy has graced us with their presence! Aint that right DaN!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Actualy! I am quite offended now when the one star fairy dont pay me a visit!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Now you may think im lame in saying this.... But it may prevent people from starting threads as people maybe worried others will 1 star the thread.. I can see that affecting people.. So bloody sad..


I think you're thinking too much! :lol: Let's just make one star good, five star good, ruin their game  Like I said before, it would be better if it was transparent with regards to who rated the thread, I don't see why it should remain secretive :confused1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

shibby said:


> I think you're thinking too much! :lol: Let's just make one star good, five star good, ruin their game  Like I said before, it would be better if it was transparent with regards to who rated the thread, I don't see why it should remain secretive :confused1:


When I have a drink I do..


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

PurpleCrow said:


> I dont star any threads tbh.


No me neither - I don't even notice the stars or how many there are. I haven't a clue if my threads have stars or not - I've never looked.:laugh:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> When I have a drink I do..


Well, I hope people don't let it put them off posting, there's got to be more than one though, don't you think?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

shibby said:


> Well, I hope people don't let it put them off posting, there's got to be more than one though, don't you think?


More than one drink.. definitely.. Thats why if I have a drink I have a crate ready in the fridge..


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> More than one drink.. definitely.. Thats why if I have a drink I have a crate ready in the fridge..


Haha, no, more than one 'fairy'!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

shibby said:


> Haha, no, more than one 'fairy'!


ROFL.. mm yes possibly.. well with that.. I shall go to bed.. now and let the 1 star fairy cause havoc on all the threads.. :lol:

Nanite.. xxxx


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> ROFL.. mm yes possibly.. well with that.. I shall go to bed.. now and let the 1 star fairy cause havoc on all the threads.. :lol:
> 
> Nanite.. xxxx


:lol: Night night xx


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

shibby said:


> Well, I hope people don't let it put them off posting, there's got to be more than one though, don't you think?


Why would it put people off posting?...I don't even notice the darned things.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Why would it put people off posting?...I don't even notice the darned things.


I didn't say it would, I was referring to another post.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I can't see what all the fuss is about.The 1 star fairy has been at work on more than one of my threads,but i just laugh it off.Have i put 1 star on someones thread? sure i have, more than once.Its there to be used just as the rep system is.Perhaps there should be a poll for Mark to change it,if members don't like it.*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

We have had this discussion loads of times (this has been going on for ages) from what i can see most people have no problem with the 1 star being removed but not sure if it can be done.

The only time it really bothered me was when i put a thread up about my lovely old Nan who passed away some time ago and the moron Fairy one starred it. 

All the rest are water off a ducks back, i see the act for what it is ..... pathetic  Actually the fairy seems to have missed a couple of mine lately, she is slacking


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> We have had this discussion loads of times (this has been going on for ages) from what i can see most people have no problem with the 1 star being removed but not sure if it can be done.
> 
> The only time it really bothered me was when i put a thread up about my lovely old Nan who passed away some time ago and the moron Fairy one starred it.
> 
> All the rest are water off a ducks back, i see the act for what it is ..... pathetic  Actually the fairy seems to have missed a couple of mine lately, she is slacking


Exactly Rainy it is pathetic.. 

As for Janice.. There is no fuss.. Its a THREAD!
Some people are a bit more sensitive than others and I am sure you can see that.. Personally I have never had a problem with it.. But have seen quite a few who have been targeted.. especially on sensitive threads.. Not everyone is as hard as you Janice..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Exactly Rainy it is pathetic..
> 
> As for Janice.. There is no fuss.. Its a THREAD!
> Some people are a bit more sensitive than others and I am sure you can see that.. Personally I have never had a problem with it.. But have seen quite a few who have been targeted.. especially on sensitive threads.. Not everyone is as hard as you Janice..


*You took my post wrongly,i could have said i don't give a toss about the star system,but i used the word fuss to try and be polite.As for me being hard? Where did that come from?*


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Blinking good job I had no idea what it was all about then. I would probably have taken it personally and packed my bags:lol:

As already mentioned - the number of stars (yes, I had seen them) doesnt make the slightest difference to whether I read a thread or not. Likewise, not knowing about the stars, if I thought it was good - I would give OP a rep same as I would anyone who makes good input to a thread.

I suppose it has it's purpose but I must admit I wish I hadnt read this thread and stayed in the dark - one star to ya think:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I can't see what all the fuss is about.The 1 star fairy has been at work on more than one of my threads,but i just laugh it off.Have i put 1 star on someones thread? sure i have, more than once.Its there to be used just as the rep system is.Perhaps there should be a poll for Mark to change it,if members don't like it.*


I get the one star treatment to but I'm not bothered lol. I shrug it off like whateve one star my threads but I don't really care if you one star it.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Blinking good job I had no idea what it was all about then. I would probably have taken it personally and packed my bags:lol:
> 
> As already mentioned - the number of stars (yes, I had seen them) doesnt make the slightest difference to whether I read a thread or not. Likewise, not knowing about the stars, if I thought it was good - I would give OP a rep same as I would anyone who makes good input to a thread.
> 
> I suppose it has it's purpose but I must admit I wish I hadnt read this thread and stayed in the dark - one star to ya think:lol:


Me to never knew what the stars were all about


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

danielled said:


> I get the one star treatment to but I'm not bothered lol. I shrug it off like whateve one star my threads but I don't really care if you one star it.


*lmfao, me 1 star your threads? sorry but your barking up the wrong tree.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *You took my post wrongly,i could have said i don't give a toss about the star system,but i used the word fuss to try and be polite.As for me being hard? Where did that come from?*


As in you can take more than others and maybe not as sensitive as others..

the 1 star fairy has been at work on more than one of my threads,but i just laugh it off.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I only ever use the star rating to rate a thread as 5 stars when one of our lovely one star w*nkers comes out to play


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I can't see what all the fuss is about.The 1 star fairy has been at work on more than one of my threads,but i just laugh it off.Have i put 1 star on someones thread? sure i have, more than once.Its there to be used just as the rep system is.Perhaps there should be a poll for Mark to change it,if members don't like it.*


But why do you rate them 1 star? What is the point? You have been on this forum long enough to know how people feel when a thread is given one star so there is only one reason why I think you would do it....

Personally I think the whole star system should go. It has no real use and is just another way for certain members to bully others


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

he,he..I did not realizde that you can rate threads...! any wat hought...that stars are like blobs..they appear as peeps approve the thread!!!!...oh..OMG..might once given one star, cos liked it

...cnt remember what is was!!!!! Oh, how many dumbos like me might be around....
serious apologies!!!!!



It is confusing...will stick to green blobs....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *lmfao, me 1 star your threads? sorry but your barking up the wrong tree.*


No didn't say you one starred them I was just saying to who ever did one star me all you like I'm not bothereed sorry Janice. Wasn't saying you did it never would say that I know you wouldn't. I know you didn't do it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> But why do you rate them 1 star? What is the point? You have been on this forum long enough to know how people feel when a thread is given one star so there is only one reason why I think you would do it....


Yep exactly its like giving bad rep out.. I

f ya dont like something dont read it simple.. Whats the point in bad repping people.. Its like some get off on giving others 1 star and red blobs very very sad I think.. :/


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yep exactly its like giving bad rep out.. I
> 
> f ya dont like something dont read it simple.. Whats the point in bad repping people.. Its like some get off on giving others 1 star and red blobs very very sad I think.. :/


it's extremely sad...... some folk need to get out there and get a life


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> it's extremely sad...... some folk need to get out there and get a life


Very my point of starting the thread was to let people know that it is sad to do it.. :lol:

And that some people are sensitive to it and my not stand up for themselves.. Have had some nice messages about it..


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thing is most of us who are targetted just shrug it off but someone 1 starred Vickis thread updating on her new baby. WTF is THAT all about ?? I have never seen her upset *anyone *, that's just plain nasty


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thing is most of us who are targetted just shrug it off but someone 1 starred Vickis thread updating on her new baby. WTF is THAT all about ?? I have never seen her upset *anyone *, that's just plain nasty


You said it yourself, it's about being nasty. Pathetic, sad and nasty. This forum has no place for people like that


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thing is most of us who are targetted just shrug it off but someone 1 starred Vickis thread updating on her new baby. WTF is THAT all about ?? I have never seen her upset *anyone *, that's just plain nasty


Exactly Rainy.. and seeing that yesterday is what made me start this thread.... Is all she was doing is up dating us and saying sorry it took so long...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Exactly Rainy.. and seeing that yesterday is what made me start this thread.... Is all she was doing is up dating us and saying sorry it took so long...


Must confess the 1 star baffled me totally on that one  I know which members generally get targetted and couldnt see any reason for it on that thread.

What an utterly cowardly thing to do


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> As in you can take more than others and maybe not as sensitive as others..
> *
> the 1 star fairy has been at work on more than one of my threads,but i just laugh it off.*


*

Well it seems i'm the only one that has owned up to using it,perhaps i shouldn't have been so honest.



Verbatim said:



You said it yourself, it's about being nasty. Pathetic, sad and nasty. This forum has no place for people like that 

Click to expand...

Its not about being pathestic,sad or nasty.Just for the record i have used it when people start being nasty to newbies.But those members can do what they like.
Now as i said earlier,why not complain to Mark if anyone doesn't like the system?*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> Well it seems i'm the only one that has owned up to using it,perhaps i shouldn't have been so honest.
> 
> Its not about being pathestic,sad or nasty.Just for the record i have used it when people start being nasty to newbies.But those members can do what they like.
> Now as i said earlier,why not complain to Mark if anyone doesn't like the system?[/B][/COLOR]


The specific targetting of members and in the case of the thread we mentioned it was pathetic, sad and nasty, not the one star in general.

This has been discussed with the MODS and taken to Mark by them before.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Must confess the 1 star baffled me totally on that one  I know which members generally get targetted and couldnt see any reason for it on that thread.
> 
> What an utterly cowardly thing to do


Exactly nice thread.. people have been waiting to hear.. and then wham...

Like I said.. it was that then made me start the thread as I thought Blimey.. Ive seen people targetted.. pathetic but to do that.. 
I really do think it will put people off starting threads.. like people do say.. 'ive been lingering in the background' well no one should feel they need to do that..

there is always something of interest to someone..


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

That is nasty...I would say...do not like it..do not read it...
I never ever even looked at stars...if it is interesting to me...will read..if I do not agree will comment!....


Forums are for entertainment...just that...

Different folks have diff stories to tell, diff hobbies..but so what...will give bad rep to thread on bikes cos I cannot drive?


Stupidities should be just ignored...if something is really wrong..can be reported and mods will decide whether it should be on...like that clip of dying rat in the trap on thread with funny clips...obviously not funny

I thought stars are to mark important threads...in sense that they explain things pfs should know...not to rate anybody's life...how bad taste is that?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have rated one star before on certain subjects I disagree with - I prefer to do this than to give "bad rep" because in my view whoever has posted a certain subject should be entitled to but I may not agree with it but to bad rep is like saying they cannot have that opionon but rating the thread is showing my view on it - I DO NOT AGREE with one star rating SENSITIVE THREADS but this has happned many many times to many many different people some of whom im sure are actually on this thread - its very easy to say you have never done it - I just take it with a pinch of salt tbo this thead imo is just what the thread fairy thrives on - attention


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> The specific targetting of members and in the case of the thread we mentioned it was pathetic, sad and nasty, not the one star in general.
> 
> This has been discussed with the MODS and taken to Mark by them before.


exactly some members are very sensitive its horrible to see them targetted like this..ive been up rating Dans threads all week


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> exactly some members are very sensitive its horrible to see them targetted like this..ive been up rating Dans threads all week


I agree very childish and it does upset some people


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> exactly some members are very sensitive its horrible to see them targetted like this..ive been up rating Dans threads all week


Im just curious now.... Not aimed at you Noush.. but just wanted to hi lite what you said,...

But was it a fuss to start this discussion then or have I hi lighted a sensitive issue that obvioulsy get on more than my nerves?


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Didnt know ya could star threads


Neither did I ! ! ! Oops.... x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Im just curious now.... Not aimed at you Noush.. but just wanted to hi lite what you said,...
> 
> But was it a fuss to start this discussion then or have I hi lighted a sensitive issue that obvioulsy get on more than my nerves?


no its not just your nerves it gets on lol.... ive seen the system used to specifically upset people too many times, the example Rainy mentioned about her lovely Nan sticks out in my mind along with others where threads have been downrated on sensitive subjects or when its done on vulnerable members threads to get at them...its not nice.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> no its not just your nerves it gets on lol.... ive seen the system used to specifically upset people too many times, the example Rainy mentioned about her lovely Nan sticks out in my mind along with others where threads have been downrated on sensitive subjects or when its done on vulnerable members threads to get at them...its not nice.


Well Im glad I am not alone with my thoughts..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh yeah.. Cheers 1 star fairy.. downrating was greatly appreciated..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you wanted to start a thread Hayley then you are perfectly entitled to do so - this has been raised a few times before with questions being asked about whether 1) It can be deleted altogether or 2) where it shows peoples names who have rated the thread - so its not something that has only just happened is what im trying to say


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> If you wanted to start a thread Hayley then you are perfectly entitled to do so - this has been raised a few times before with questions being asked about whether 1) It can be deleted altogether or 2) where it shows peoples names who have rated the thread - so its not something that has only just happened is what im trying to say


Yeah I know..  ive been in discussion over it many times.. 
It just rattled me yesterday when I saw it on that thread..  And then again on the horse dogs thread to a newby..:/


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I generally don't rate a thread unless i think it's worth 5 stars


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah I know..  ive been in discussion over it many times..
> It just rattled me yesterday when I saw it on that thread..  And then again on the horse dogs thread to a newby..:/


I have been rattled many times seeing certain threads downrated and have a good idea who has done so  they then equally get peeved when others do the same to their threads  im afraid its a bit like tit for tat sometimes - its like the rep - it is there for us to use -to agree or disagree -but gets abused at times.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I haven't ploughed through the whole thread but my immediate question is how do you star threads? Secondly, the OP feels they wouldn't rate less than 5 stars but that is their choice. They need to realise that everyone has different views and are entitled to that so perhaps they feel a particular thread is only worth say 2 stars; nothing wrong with that imo.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> I haven't ploughed through the whole thread but my immediate question is how do you star threads? Secondly, the OP feels they wouldn't rate less than 5 stars but that is their choice. They need to realise that everyone has different views and are entitled to that so perhaps they feel a particular thread is only worth say 2 stars; nothing wrong with that imo.


Ok John.. it was more of an issue with sensitive threads.. Would you like to put on something has happened to you personally and you are upset about it and then some person 1 star rate it???? I doubt it..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah I know..  ive been in discussion over it many times..
> It just rattled me yesterday when I saw it on that thread..  And then again on the horse dogs thread to a newby..:/


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/112119-one-star-fairy-gremlin-2.html

As you can see it has been happening ages..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Ok John.. it was more of an issue with sensitive threads.. Would you like to put on something has happened to you personally and you are upset about it and then some person 1 star rate it???? I doubt it..


No I wouldnt, BUT I look at it this way - IF im going to put something very personal that has upset me on a forum then im leaving myself wide open because no one else is going to view it with the same emotion as me so it begs the question - dont put things too personal that will upset you?  now u may say but we should be able to post what we like and yes we should but in reality it doesnt work like that :confused1:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> No I wouldnt, BUT I look at it this way - IF im going to put something very personal that has upset me on a forum then im leaving myself wide open because no one else is going to view it with the same emotion as me so it begs the question - dont put things too personal that will upset you?  now u may say but we should be able to post what we like and yes we should but in reality it doesnt work like that :confused1:


Nope your so right.. We all have feelings and some more than others.. Thank goodness Im a hag.. :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

viz earlier questions. I gave this thread a 4 star. Had I known about the star system earlier, I would have given the thread about Poison Girl getting that dog to Glasgow a 5 star. I also agree the ratings shouldn't be anonymous - it would stop any bullies at least and still allow those who wish to use it properly to do so. It might be useful to use a system like the rep one, where you can leave a comment explaining why you have starred it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm now curious,who rates the thread 5 stars to begin with? Is it allways other people or the person who starts the thread?Many threads have only had a couple of posts but are allready rated 5 stars.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Nope your so right.. We all have feelings and some more than others.. Thank goodness Im a hag.. :lol:


LOL ! I always find anything too personal I prefer to share with my known friends on here in pm etc - I dont think its really a matter of somone having more feelings than another but more that everyone deals with personal stuff v v differently some like to talk about it openly with people and some people are a little more private and are just less emotional about things doesnt mean they feel any less though thats my take anyway :001_cool:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm now curious,who rates the thread 5 stars to begin with? Is it allways other people or the person who starts the thread?Many threads have only had a couple of posts but are allready rated 5 stars.*


If I read a thread and like it.. I will 5 star it..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> If I read a thread and like it.. I will 5 star it..


*But if nobody has replied to a new thread and it has 5 stars,doesn't that mean the OP rated it themselves? If this is the case then once again it shows the system is being abused.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *But if nobody has replied to a new thread and it has 5 stars,doesn't that mean the OP rated it themselves? If this is the case then once again it shows the system is being abused.*


Maybe someone read and ran.. they thought it was good but couldn't think of anything to say.. I have read topics and not posted but have repped people on that topic..


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Ok John.. it was more of an issue with sensitive threads.. Would you like to put on something has happened to you personally and you are upset about it and then some person 1 star rate it???? I doubt it..


*Well, I don't know how to do the star thing anyway, but don't take any notice of what threads have stars. Suppose I have more important things to worry about. I have put up sensitive threads but don't know if they were starred and certainly wouldn't bother me.*


suzy93074 said:


> No I wouldnt, BUT I look at it this way - IF im going to put something very personal that has upset me on a forum then im leaving myself wide open because no one else is going to view it with the same emotion as me so it begs the question - dont put things too personal that will upset you?  now u may say but we should be able to post what we like and yes we should but in reality it doesnt work like that :confused1:


*Perhaps it is a case of what is important to a person; personally I have many other things to fret about so something like this seems menial to me, like you it doesn't seem an issue. I would worry about paranoia if it did bother me. *


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *But if nobody has replied to a new thread and it has 5 stars,doesn't that mean the OP rated it themselves? If this is the case then once again it shows the system is being abused.*


Fair point Jan


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> *Well, I don't know how to do the star thing anyway, but don't take any notice of what threads have stars. Suppose I have more important things to worry about. I have put up sensitive threads but don't know if they were starred and certainly wouldn't bother me.*
> 
> *Perhaps it is a case of what is important to a person; personally I have many other things to fret about so something like this seems menial to me, like you it doesn't seem an issue. I would worry about paranoia if it did bother me. *


Exactly! fact is I KNOW there are some people on here who have a certain veiw on me etc but tbo I dont care - I know my true friends on here and they know me as is in real life too  - those who dont well I just dont sweat it no more! no point


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

My personal opinion is that the star system should be taken off the forum as i do not see the point in having it at all. 

It just starts arguments and posts that read "oh the star fairy has been out again, and we have pages of pointless posts. 

If that is all you have to worry about in life is a star fairy on here you really need to get a life!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

P.s This is not a dig at OP for starting this thread by the way.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> My personal opinion is that the star system should be taken off the forum as i do not see the point in having it at all.
> 
> It just starts arguments and posts that read "oh the star fairy has been out again, and we have pages of pointless posts.
> 
> ...


LOL Best not be... 

But people do worry about it take it personally and I will quite happily hi lite it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL Best not be...
> 
> But people do worry about it take it personally and I will quite happily hi lite it..


No it wasnt a dig at you at all. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL Best not be...
> 
> But people do worry about it take it personally and I will quite happily hi lite it..


*If that is the case then surely forums are'nt the place for those that can be upset that easily.They will come across far worse things than a few stars missing.*


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> My personal opinion is that the star system should be taken off the forum as i do not see the point in having it at all.
> 
> It just starts arguments and posts that read "oh the star fairy has been out again, and we have pages of pointless posts.
> 
> ...


*I agree it does seem a pointless part of the forum and there are far more important tohings to worry about than how many stars a thread has.
*


JANICE199 said:


> *If that is the case then surely forums are'nt the place for those that can be upset that easily.They will come across far worse things than a few stars missing.*


*Well said!*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

To be honest i think people get more upset when they see it being done to other people than they do when it is done to them, i couldn't give a flying fiddle frankly on my own threads.

And i certainly wouldn't waste my time 1 starring the people who i think are responsible.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought one thing - why negative reps at all? that what got me confused!!!!
Only good reps should be allowed...say...star if you think it is an imortant thread!!! and only green reps!

And if something is offensive then should be reported...bad repping just because you do not like the topic (say;kids, cars etc...) is totally pointless...you not interested..then you do not read it...and if you you do not agree..then express it in your post!

*So stars only as applause and green reps!!!!*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I thought one thing - why negative reps at all? that what got me confused!!!!
> Only good reps should be allowed...say...star if you think it is an imortant thread!!! and only green reps!
> 
> And if something is offensive then should be reported...bad repping just because you do not like the topic (say;kids, cars etc...) is totally pointless...you not interested..then you do not read it...and if you you do not agree..then express it in your post!
> ...


I agree, don't see the point in being negative  If you dont agree with a topic then state your point, debate it or walk away, much more up front . If its offensive then report it


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think, someone correct me if im wrong a thread starts off with a 5 rating it only goes down if someone downrates it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I agree, don't see the point in being negative  If you dont agree with a topic then state your point, debate it or walk away, much more up front . If its offensive then report it


I dont see rating a thread as in a debate way negative though??:confused1: Im just expressing that I dont rate the thread much - thats what it was put there for in the first place - I dont think its all done to be "underhand" and sometimes as debates go on I sometimes rate them they may start out bad and then get better in which case I vote  WE on the forum are only making the rating system negative by using it for sly underhand digging for the most part I do think people use it for its general purpose.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> To be honest i think people get more upset when they see it being done to other people than they do when it is done to them, i couldn't give a flying fiddle frankly on my own threads.
> 
> And i certainly wouldn't waste my time 1 starring the people who i think are responsible.


spot on!.... i couldnt give a to$$ when my threads are down rated it i find it rather amusing tbh lol....but i have been really upset when it has happened/happens to certain more vulnerable members and when its been done on sensitive threads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> To be honest i think people get more upset when they see it being done to other people than they do when it is done to them, i couldn't give a flying fiddle frankly on my own threads.
> 
> And i certainly wouldn't waste my time 1 starring the people who i think are responsible.


Seldom think that members even notice that threads are being downrated myself! It is only when it is mentioned that people become aware of it and then there seems to be a spate of rating! I for one will rate a thread up once it has been pointed out that it has been blackballed! whether I like or rate the thread or not! Does seem that there are some members Dan springs to mind that seems to be constantly targeted! as you yourself were at one time Rainybows and I think Rona too did suffer the same fate a bit back!

BUT! has anyone ever considered that it may not be an active member at all! and that maybe someone is sat there doing this in the hope of creating tension and to get peeps at other peoples throats!:scared:

A couple of nights back I was online really late - well into the early hours of the morning! I noticed westie were online and posted a thread 1am ish I reackon! summat about doorsteps! That thread were almost immediately downrated! which I *DID* think very odd! many regular pf members were well tucked up in bed when that happened! 

DT


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I dont see rating a thread as in a debate way negative though??:confused1: Im just expressing that I dont rate the thread much - thats what it was put there for in the first place - I dont think its all done to be "underhand" and sometimes as debates go on I sometimes rate them they may start out bad and then get better in which case I vote  WE on the forum are only making the rating system negative by using it for sly underhand digging for the most part I do think people use it for its general purpose.


I wasnt saying it was i would just rather debate my point on the thread itself. I am not sure what you mean by "WE", i would say it is a very small minority using it to be underhand which as i have stated i dont see the point, its a cowardly thing to do.

When we have had these discussion before most members arent even aware of the system or use it so couldn't care less if it were there or not. I disagree the negative starring is "mostly" used correctly, i have only ever seen it being abused.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I wasnt saying it was i would just rather debate my point on the thread itself. I am not sure what you mean by "WE", i would say it is a very small minority using it to be underhand which as i have stated i dont see the point, its a cowardly thing to do.
> 
> When we have had these discussion before most members arent even aware of the system or use it so couldn't care less if it were there or not. I disagree the negative starring is "mostly" used correctly, i have only ever seen it being abused.


By WE I meant us the forum members not anyone in particular - I think if we could see who rated threads down we would be pretty surprised by how many actually do! I have seen many of my friends threads down rated in the past so yes it is done by underhand members but I think its more than one or two  personally you only have to look thru the threads and stickys to see how the starring is used in a positive way - Im not saying some dont abuse it they do but a lot of people abuse all the systems in place - Rep,PM, etc so where does it end??


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I cannot quite see how negative reps can be used correctly or in a positive way?

*threads are subjective, posts are subjective...if are offensive..then should be reported to mods...

otherwise ignore if bored, not bothered with or post your opinion if feel like it*


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> By WE I meant us the forum members not anyone in particular - I think if we could see who rated threads down we would be pretty surprised by how many actually do! I have seen many of my friends threads down rated in the past so yes it is done by underhand members but I think its more than one or two  personally you only have to look thru the threads and stickys to see how the starring is used in a positive way - Im not saying some dont abuse it they do but a lot of people abuse all the systems in place - Rep,PM, etc so where does it end??


But we are talking about the negative starring not the starring in general. There are other more positive versions of the star system like a thanks button that could be used.

Rep and PMs are traceable so not subject to the same abuse we are discussing here. TBH i dont see the point in red rep either but thats nothing to do with this topic just my opinion. PMs are a valuable tool and admin have the ability to remove a members PM facility if they feel it is being abused.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah i didn't know you could rate a thread....so you have now take my thread rating virginity :thumbup:

Agreed though...is ridiculous!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> I cannot quite see how negative reps can be used correctly or in a positive way?
> 
> *threads are subjective, posts are subjective...if are offensive..then should be reported to mods...
> 
> otherwise ignore if bored, not bothered with or post your opinion if feel like it*


Rep is different IMO to rating a thread -because its to an "individual" post most of the time -I have been bad repped! yes its not nice and most of the time its where arguments have started but I still think there are postives to both the rep and rating - I dont really mind either way if its there or not but when thinking about it I dont like being told that I cannot have an opinion only on the forum and only if I tell everyone that opinion ?? where is that fair???


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> To be honest i think people get more upset when they see it being done to other people than they do when it is done to them, i couldn't give a flying fiddle frankly on my own threads.
> 
> And i certainly wouldn't waste my time 1 starring the people who i think are responsible.


Hence me starting the thread.. Well said Rainy..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> But we are talking about the negative starring not the starring in general. There are other more positive versions of the star system like a thanks button that could be used.
> 
> Rep and PMs are traceable so not subject to the same abuse we are discussing here. TBH i dont see the point in red rep either but thats nothing to do with this topic just my opinion. PMs are a valuable tool and admin have the ability to remove a members PM facility if they feel it is being abused.


Yes I dont like the red rep either it doesnt achieve much really however I do think IF the forum has these facilities then they are there and will be abused if they can be by some - its really up to the admin to make a decision on it once and for all.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yep its at the top of the page.. you click on and it gives you option of what you thought of the thread..


Thanks for that....I never knew that either,thought the mods rated it


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

My two pence worth... I don't see the fuss over a star being put on a thread? Unless of course it's being put on a sensitive thread when it's totally unacceptable.

Surely just a star option for a good thread would be better as in great thread being a informative thread such as the pyo thread in dog forums which helped me diagnose bell. So giving it a star (just 1) shows its worth reading rather than 1-5 stars.

Sometimes I do think why has this (not this thread by the way!!) random thread has been given 5 stars? But i think its like the "1 star fairy" people jump in and rate highly based on the OP rather than the content. So its open to abuse both ways.

Also why end up writing so many posts on the 1 star fairy and where they are currently rating as its just giving them the attention they are craving : it ends up going off topic from the original thread. There are more importnant things in life as bullet pointed out than a star score on a thread surely?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> Also why end up writing so many posts on the 1 star fairy and where they are currently rating as its just giving them the attention they are craving : it ends up going off topic from the original thread. There are more importnant things in life as bullet pointed out than a star score on a thread surely?


Maybe so.. But last night I felt like airing my thoughts to which I have and so have many others..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> My two pence worth... I don't see the fuss over a star being put on a thread? Unless of course it's being put on a sensitive thread when it's totally unacceptable.
> 
> Surely just a star option for a good thread would be better as in great thread being a informative thread such as the pyo thread in dog forums which helped me diagnose bell. So giving it a star (just 1) shows its worth reading rather than 1-5 stars.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> My two pence worth... I don't see the fuss over a star being put on a thread? Unless of course it's being put on a sensitive thread when it's totally unacceptable.
> 
> Surely just a star option for a good thread would be better as in great thread being a informative thread such as the pyo thread in dog forums which helped me diagnose bell. So giving it a star (just 1) shows its worth reading rather than 1-5 stars.
> 
> ...


Of course there are more important things but to be honest if people only posted threads on here based on importance there probably wouldnt be many :lol:

The point this thread is highlighting is just the cases where the 1 star is being used maliciously and seeing if there is anything that can be done. I dont think there is anything wrong with debating that


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> My two pence worth... I don't see the fuss over a star being put on a thread? Unless of course it's being put on a sensitive thread when it's totally unacceptable.
> 
> Surely just a star option for a good thread would be better as in great thread being a informative thread such as the pyo thread in dog forums which helped me diagnose bell. So giving it a star (just 1) shows its worth reading rather than 1-5 stars.
> 
> Sometimes I do think why has this (not this thread by the way!!) random thread has been given 5 stars? But i think its like the "1 star fairy" people jump in and rate highly based on the OP rather than the content. So its open to abuse both ways.Also why end up writing so many posts on the 1 star fairy and where they are currently rating as its just giving them the attention they are craving : it ends up going off topic from the original thread. There are more importnant things in life as bullet pointed out than a star score on a thread surely?


This IS a valid point though  if certain members threads are being "cherrypicked" for five star threads isnt this abuse too?? it could make other posters feel their threads are not valid -it can work both ways imo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> My two pence worth... I don't see the fuss over a star being put on a thread? Unless of course it's being put on a sensitive thread when it's totally unacceptable.
> 
> Surely just a star option for a good thread would be better as in great thread being a informative thread such as the pyo thread in dog forums which helped me diagnose bell. So giving it a star (just 1) shows its worth reading rather than 1-5 stars.
> 
> ...


Really good post :thumbup::thumbup: I totally agree hun x


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Maybe so.. But last night I felt like airing my thoughts to which I have and so have many others..


You're right to air your thoughts and I didn't mean it to sound like I was talking about this thread-someone mentioned on some threads the star fairy gets mentioned and then pages get written on it rather than the original thread iyswim. 
But the more attention they/him/her get the more they know it annoys people and continue to do so. Ignoring it and carrying on as if its not happened would surely eventually bore them and they'd find something else to do??



RAINYBOW said:


> Of course there are more important things but to be honest if people only posted threads on here based on importance there probably wouldnt be many :lol:
> 
> The point this thread is highlighting is just the cases where the 1 star is being used maliciously and seeing if there is anything that can be done. I dont think there is anything wrong with debating that


Nothing wrong with a debate just i can see it being abused on both sides. The 1 * fairy and those who then go and rate their friends threads back up.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> This IS a valid point though  if certain members threads are being "cherrypicked" for five star threads isnt this abuse too?? it could make other posters feel their threads are not valid -it can work both ways imo.


This is what I was trying to say lol :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> You're right to air your thoughts and I didn't mean it to sound like I was talking about this thread-someone mentioned on some threads the star fairy gets mentioned and then pages get written on it rather than the original thread iyswim.
> But the more attention they/him/her get the more they know it annoys people and continue to do so. Ignoring it and carrying on as if its not happened would surely eventually bore them and they'd find something else to do??


You would think so wouldn't you.. but has been going on for at least a year I can remember as I brought it up again last year after a similiar situ..

Can't believe I am stating this.. I think it should be got rid of the neg bits and have either 1* or 1* good and so on.. no neg its..


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, Ive clearly missed the point entirely then...
I thought average run of the mill threads get nowt, good ones get one star, going right up to 5 stars for blooming fantabulous threads!:thumbup:
What school did you lot go to where getting a star was bad??? maybe we should make them gold instead of green....


((you lot are abit wierd IMHO)) *sidles quietly off screen*.....
:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Well, Ive clearly missed the point entirely then...
> I thought average run of the mill threads get nowt, good ones get one star, going right up to 5 stars for blooming fantabulous threads!:thumbup:
> What school did you lot go to where getting a star was bad??? maybe we should make them gold instead of green....
> 
> ...


:lol: 1* on here means the thread is terrible..


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> This IS a valid point though  if certain members threads are being "cherrypicked" for five star threads isnt this abuse too?? it could make other posters feel their threads are not valid -it can work both ways imo.


well if some members find some 5 star threads abusive(tho i cant imagine why)...then theres another reason to get rid of the system


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: 1* on here means the thread is terrible..


Ahhhh, but in my head 1* means "what a great thread you have done there, mate!!:thumbup:"..
.... then again I am very hard to offend in general!!LOL


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> well if some members find some 5 star threads abusive(tho i cant imagine why)...then theres another reason to get rid of the system


If it's the same members who get the 5 stars regardless of the thread content then yes that's 'abuse' of the system. I'd feel :frown: if I posted a thread got not a lot of interest and someone posted identical thread and due to who they are it gets rated 5* I would feel less valued etc.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> If it's the same members who get the 5 stars regardless of the thread content then yes that's 'abuse' of the system. I'd feel :frown: if I posted a thread got not a lot of interest and someone posted identical thread and due to who they are it gets rated 5* I would feel less valued etc.


well as i said another reason to do away with it then


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well as i said another reason to do away with it then


So we should get shut of it..

I wonder if we had like stars and moons.. :lol; going into fluffy world now.. 

stars good moons not so good.. ?

But then again.. It would just get abused.. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

The bottomline is that if it is being used as favourism on certain members or being abused in any way it needs to go from the forum, as just causes arguments and hostility and makes people paranoid, and takes away what this forum is actually about, which is OUR PETS.

:thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well if some members find some 5 star threads abusive(tho i cant imagine why)...then theres another reason to get rid of the system


Not abusive - but the system is still being "abused" if people are rating certain peoples threads five stars all the time.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

I think on the whole it's a good idea but needs changing. 1* to say thanks this thread helped me and that's it. So if you read it and gained something u can say thank u to the op......but you can just rep them anyway 

This is the only forum I've seen the star system.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> So we should get shut of it..
> 
> I wonder if we had like stars and moons.. :lol; going into fluffy world now..
> 
> ...


lmao my threads would get black holed or something



sarybeagle said:


> I think on the whole it's a good idea but needs changing. 1* to say thanks this thread helped me and that's it. So if you read it and gained something u can say thank u to the op......but you can just rep them anyway
> 
> This is the only forum I've seen the star system.


i think the thanks system is a good one cos it cant be abused:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> I think on the whole it's a good idea but needs changing. 1* to say thanks this thread helped me and that's it. So if you read it and gained something u can say thank u to the op......but you can just rep them anyway
> 
> This is the only forum I've seen the star system.


Yep a good idea that.. :thumbsup:
Irl rep ya for that..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok can someone answer me this? When a thread is rated 5 star and 1 person clicks it down to 1 star,am i not right in thinking the stars DON'T automaticly go straight to 1 star? And we can only vote on the same thread once,correct?*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok can someone answer me this? When a thread is rated 5 star and 1 person clicks it down to 1 star,am i not right in thinking the stars DON'T automaticly go straight to 1 star? And we can only vote on the same thread once,correct?*


I think we have figured out Janice it is more than one person.. Im not sure if its clicked on where it will go down to.. or maybe that its how many have clicked each way... And you can only vote once per thread..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok can someone answer me this? When a thread is rated 5 star and 1 person clicks it down to 1 star,am i not right in thinking the stars DON'T automaticly go straight to 1 star? And we can only vote on the same thread once,correct?*


Yes that is correct Janice


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I think we have figured out Janice it is more than one person.. Im not sure if its clicked on where it will go down to.. or maybe that its how many have clicked each way... And you can only vote once per thread..


*Well i only asked as the "star fairy" gets mentioned not fairies.So how many fairies are we now looking to blame?
Could it not be just as simple as some people don't like the threads?*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well i only asked as the "star fairy" gets mentioned not fairies.So how many fairies are we now looking to blame?
> Could it not be just as simple as some people don't like the threads?*


Who knows and like its been said if a thread has one post on and 1 star that would prob mean one fairy..

And what about the people who get targeted..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Well i only asked as the "star fairy" gets mentioned not fairies.So how many fairies are we now looking to blame?
> Could it not be just as simple as some people don't like the threads?*


I think initially there was just maybe one person rating certain members threads! no one really paid much attention and it went by pretty unnoticed! 
until someone brought it to attention - then other members would maybe rate a thread up that had been rated down irrespective of whether they thought it were a good thread or not! Which only goes to prove that the system has no value and need not be taken seriously!

Best way is to totally ignore it - old news it will be tomorrow when there is summat else to cross horns over!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Not abusive - but the system is still being "abused" if people are rating certain peoples threads five stars all the time.


I dont see it used as a "popularity" contest but generally if its been 1 starred for no good reason other than to be malicious then people generally rate it up on behalf of the member. I think thats a nice thing to do personally.



sarybeagle said:


> I think on the whole it's a good idea but needs changing. 1* to say thanks this thread helped me and that's it. So if you read it and gained something u can say thank u to the op......but you can just rep them anyway
> 
> This is the only forum I've seen the star system.


I agree



JANICE199 said:


> *Well i only asked as the "star fairy" gets mentioned not fairies.So how many fairies are we now looking to blame?
> Could it not be just as simple as some people don't like the threads?*


I would have thought it was fairly clear in most circumstances it isnt because they dont like the subject matter of the thread. Like the one yesterday that prompted this thread and the persistent one starring of any thread a particular member posts regardless of what its about.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So do we want to have a poll on this.. Its obvious the mods know what we are chatting.. So do we do poll as to who agrees to get shot or who wants to keep?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just a question here - can Guests only rate a thread?? reason being currently online is 158 members and over 500 guests so could be a vast amount if they can vote - just a thought.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Just a question here - can Guests only rate a thread?? reason being currently online is 158 members and over 500 guests so could be a vast amount if they can vote - just a thought.


I wondered that Suzy,... have also noted that i have seen banned users on line??


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> I dont see it used as a "popularity" contest but generally if its been 1 starred for no good reason other than to be malicious then people generally rate it up on behalf of the member. I think thats a nice thing to do personally.
> 
> I agree
> 
> I would have thought it was fairly clear in most circumstances it isnt because they dont like the subject matter of the thread. Like the one yesterday that prompted this thread and the persistent one starring of any thread a particular member posts regardless of what its about.


*Clear to who? the selectad few? I think some on here love making a mountain out of a mole hill.
For gods sake we are talking about bloody stars.*


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

in all honesty does it really matter if it is there or not i have been here for nearly 3 years and didnt even notice it was there like a lot of members i would suspect and now i do know it's there it is hardly going to make any major difference to my life is it?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

oh and please dont mention any more little things that we can do on here that i havent noticed in 3 years as i dont think my little heart could take it


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> oh and please dont mention any more little things that we can do on here that i havent noticed in 3 years as i dont think my little heart could take it


Well it may not bother you... But it bothered people yesterday on that thread.. and its still bothering others today on their threads!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

I still don't know much about the star system but it does seem odd that one person can rate the thread 5*. If we thought a thread was good we should be able to give a star so tha those threads with several stars are popular by more than one person (well at least 5). Personally I don't see the need for this system and if people are abusing it and using just for their mates, then it shows the mentalilty of some people is wrong and nothing will ever be fair as far as they are concerned!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> I still don't know much about the star system but it does seem odd that one person can rate the thread 5*. If we thought a thread was good we should be able to give a star so tha those threads with several stars are popular by more than one person (well at least 5). Personally I don't see the need for this system and if people are abusing it and using just for their mates, then it shows the mentalilty of some people is wrong and nothing will ever be fair as far as they are concerned!


Good point John! if one person rates it five say - then that would look like lots of people have voted it when actually its only one! silly really


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> I still don't know much about the star system but it does seem odd that one person can rate the thread 5*. If we thought a thread was good we should be able to give a star so tha those threads with several stars are popular by more than one person (well at least 5). Personally I don't see the need for this system and if people are abusing it and using just for their mates, then it shows the mentalilty of some people is wrong and nothing will ever be fair as far as they are concerned!


i think people, like me for example, only use it for 'their mates' when their mates are targetted by someone constantly giving their threads 1 star

i think Danielles made 3 or 4 threads today and everyone was given 1 star treatment! now that to me says a lot about the mentality of some folk:arf:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

You've got to laugh, when a thread about rating stars on a forum gets to 20 pages :lol: :lol: :lol:
Does it really matter???


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I rarely use the star thing as until yesterday I didnt know it was there. :|

Though someone rated a thread tanya made thanking me and my OH for helping her build her new website someone rated it a 1....so I rated it a 5 because I am hardcore.:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I rarely use the star thing as until yesterday I didnt know it was there. :|
> 
> Though someone rated a thread tanya made thanking me and my OH for helping her build her new website someone rated it a 1....so I rated it a 5 because I am hardcore.:lol:


But why when it was someone thanking you, did someone feel the need to rate it at a 1.. pathetic!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Clear to who? the selectad few? I think some on here love making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> For gods sake we are talking about bloody stars.*


Erm actually as has been said *numerous *times on this thread most people couldn't give a toss when their own thread gets one starred but when you see other people being targetted actually i think its a nice thing that other members care that those members may be upset 

Fair enough Janice if you dont care but this clearly bothers some people. It's not about the stars FFS it's about the intention behind it 

I am off for this evening, hubby needs me more than you lot this evening, wont say why incase i get accused of making Mountains out of Molehills


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> But why when it was someone thanking you, did someone feel the need to rate it at a 1.. pathetic!


No idea....I felt pretty bad about it tbh because tanya made that thread as a thanks.

But tbh I dont care that much, though I would be more happy if they said what their problem was to my face instead of having snidey digs on tanya's thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> i think people, like me for example, only use it for 'their mates' when their mates are targetted by someone constantly giving their threads 1 star
> 
> i think Danielles made 3 or 4 threads today and everyone was given 1 star treatment! now that to me says a lot about the mentality of some folk:arf:


So they have Noush! and Dan! dispite what she says have been quite upset by it! Now sure Noush will agree with me! give me (and Noush) one star all day long = water off a ducks back! But why target Danielle? that is cruel! and the person doing it knows it is cruel! so yes! the star system should be removed imo! but for one reason only! To protect members like Danielle!

DT


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Well it may not bother you... But it bothered people yesterday on that thread.. and its still bothering others today on their threads!


well i was saying it dont bother me and i dont think it bothers a lot of people but if it is bothering someone let them pm the mods or mark


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So they have Noush! and Dan! dispite what she says have been quite upset by it! Now sure Noush will agree with me! give me (and Noush) one star all day long = water off a ducks back! But why target Danielle? that is cruel! and the person doing it knows it is cruel! so yes! the star system should be removed imo! but for one reason only! To protect members like Danielle!
> 
> DT


And now Tanya and Shetland lover!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> well i was saying it dont bother me and i dont think it bothers a lot of people but if it is bothering someone let them pm the mods or mark


Maybe they already have and a response was wanted? Or maybe the people upset by it are pm'ing other members and trying to hold their head high..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

How about making it so that whoever rates threads can be seen and what rating they rated.

That way they cant hide anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> So they have Noush! and Dan! dispite what she says have been quite upset by it! Now sure Noush will agree with me! give me (and Noush) one star all day long = water off a ducks back! But why target Danielle? that is cruel! and the person doing it knows it is cruel! so yes! the star system should be removed imo! but for one reason only! To protect members like Danielle!
> 
> DT


Yeah I know I said I wasn't bothered but your right DT it does kind of get me down that someone seems to enjoy targeting me as ou said was trying to hide how it made me feel.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

rona said:


> You've got to laugh, when a thread about rating stars on a forum gets to 20 pages :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Does it really matter???


exactly ! even danielle who is apparently a target quite a lot has said herself it dont bother her i think you are giving who ever is doing it too much attention here myself But that is my opinion


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> exactly ! even danielle who is apparently a target quite a lot has said herself it dont bother her i think you are giving who ever is doing it too much attention here myself But that is my opinion


I only said that because I was trying to hide how it really made me feel. Didn't want toom nay people knowing it does upset me that I can't do a thread without it being one starred.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Maybe they already have and a response was wanted? Or maybe the people upset by it are pm'ing other members and trying to hold their head high..


well if it is upsetting members then it should be removed, end of


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> Yeah I know I said I wasn't bothered but your right DT it does kind of get me down that someone seems to enjoy targeting me as ou said was trying to hide how it made me feel.


aw i know it does hun xx.... thats why im speaking out cos its not on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> aw i know it does hun xx.... thats why im speaking out cos its not on!


Thanks noush.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

danielled said:


> I only said that because I was trying to hide how it really made me feel. Didn't want toom nay people knowing it does upset me that I can't do a thread without it being one starred.


well, i am sorry danielle that it has upset you and the system should be removed if stupid,immature members and thats all they are are abusing it you are worth ten of them danielle


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> I only said that because I was trying to hide how it really made me feel. Didn't want toom nay people knowing it does upset me that I can't do a thread without it being one starred.


Hey hun try not to let it bother you.. Whoever is giving you one star there is plenty of us to bump it right up to five..they are just being plain nasty x


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> well, i am sorry danielle that it has upset you and the system should be removed if stupid,immature members and thats all they are are abusing it you are worth ten of them danielle


Thank you. Just done another thread too so watch that get one star too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Hey hun try not to let it bother you.. Whoever is giving you one star there is plenty of us to bump it right up to five..there just being plain nasty x


can't understand why they are doing it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> Thanks noush.


dont be daft your my friend arnt ya


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> dont be daft your my friend arnt ya


Friends for ever noush.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

danielled said:


> Thank you. Just done another thread too so watch that get one star too.


well they must be very sad little people probably got no friends dan and are jealous of you


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> well they must be very sad little people probably got no friends dan and are jealous of you


Wish they wouldn't one star me and other members threads.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> well they must be very sad little people probably got no friends dan and are jealous of you


I would say you have hit it right on the mark there .. X


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Dan we are all here for you.. xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Dan we are all here for you.. xxx


Thanks justwish whoever it is would stop but no.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Just a suggestion.... get rid of the star system and get a life! 22 pages debating such drivel is laughable!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> Just a suggestion.... get rid of the star system and get a life! 22 pages debating such drivel is laughable!


well youve posted 5 times on the subject!:lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Erm actually as has been said *numerous *times on this thread most people couldn't give a toss when their own thread gets one starred but when you see other people being targetted actually i think its a nice thing that other members care that those members may be upset
> 
> Fair enough Janice if you dont care but this clearly bothers some people. It's not about the stars FFS it's about the intention behind it
> 
> I am off for this evening, hubby needs me more than you lot this evening, wont say why incase i get accused of making Mountains out of Molehills


*Then i sugest those people get a efing life.People are choosing to read more into this...Stars are for frigging kids,or should we now vote for the naughty step? Some people so need to get their lives in order,people are dying all over the world and the best some on here are botherd about are efing stars.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Then i sugest those people get a efing life.People are choosing to read more into this...Stars are for frigging kids,or should we now vote for the naughty step? Some people so need to get their lives in order,people are dying all over the world and the best some on here are botherd about are efing stars.*


Janice.. I happily help all I can whether it be kids who need help.. animals.. Or someone on here! thats my life.. I have plenty of a life.. And so do many others.. And they also care for the welfare of other members who come on here.
Dont be so down right rude to the people its affecting!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> well youve posted 5 times on the subject!:lol:


LOL proves a point if you checked how many times lol. I just think it is all so silly so won't be adding to it anymore.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> LOL proves a point if you checked how many times lol. I just think it is all so silly so won't be adding to it anymore.


lmao yeah and i did it to prove that you'd contributed to the very thread where you think folk should get a life cos its drivel

and as ive said im not on this thread for me ive never been bothered when my threads have been given 1 star...but believe it or not it Does upset some members!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

JohnMorris said:


> Just a suggestion.... get rid of the star system and get a life! 22 pages debating such drivel is laughable!


Totally agree with you, there must be more important things to discuss than "stars" 

xx


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Star wars :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> Star wars :lol:


They call the local I go the star wars bar.. :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

and there must be more important things than people moaning about people discussing 'stars'


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sarybeagle said:


> Star wars :lol:


lmao you deserve rep for that!:lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> and there must be more important things than people moaning about people discussing 'stars'


I agree.. :lol:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the star system should be scrapped.

I have seen how its used to target certain members and its not nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> and there must be more important things than people moaning about people discussing 'stars'


Well if there are any 'spare' stars going begging! send em this way! ti's like the bloody dark hole of calcutta here and Milly is sat in the middle of the lawn just 'waiting' :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well if there are any 'spare' stars going begging! send em this way! ti's like the bloody dark hole of calcutta here and Milly is sat in the middle of the lawn just 'waiting' :scared::scared::scared:


Are you sat in your garden on the PC?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Janice.. I happily help all I can whether it be kids who need help.. animals.. Or someone on here! thats my life.. I have plenty of a life.. And so do many others.. And they also care for the welfare of other members who come on here.
> Dont be so down right rude to the people its affecting!


*DON'T belittle me by saying i'm being bloody rude.I like the rest of you am entitled to state my oppion.As for caring about animals,humans or anything else that has breath in its body,you don't have the monopoly on caring..99% OF US DO.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Janice.. I happily help all I can whether it be kids who need help.. animals.. Or someone on here! thats my life.. I have plenty of a life.. And so do many others.. And they also care for the welfare of other members who come on here.
> Dont be so down right rude to the people its affecting!





JANICE199 said:


> *DON'T belittle me by saying i'm being bloody rude.I like the rest of you am entitled to state my oppion.As for caring about animals,humans or anything else that has breath in its body,you don't have the monopoly on caring..99% OF US DO.*


aww geez  dont fight lol it sucks here enough as it is without two of my faves bitching it out :arf:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> aww geez  dont fight lol it sucks here enough as it is without two of my faves bitching it out :arf:


*I don't bitch hun,but in the last few days i've had some efing good lessons from some on here.*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *DON'T belittle me by saying i'm being bloody rude.I like the rest of you am entitled to state my oppion.As for caring about animals,humans or anything else that has breath in its body,you don't have the monopoly on caring..99% OF US DO.*


Is that so Janice I do feel you are being rude... That is my opinion... 99% have the monopoly on caring and Im not one of them? right.....
Janice this thread is about people 1 starring other peoples threads, targeting people.. 
And others Looking out for them... If you dont want to be nice on here like others why bother coming on again and again.. Your attitude is coming across as you don't give a hoot about others on here who are been targeted.
Maybe you take it like water off a ducks back.. But others do not feel the same way!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Is that so Janice I do feel you are being rude... That is my opinion... 99% have the monopoly on caring and Im not one of them? right.....
> Janice this thread is about people 1 starring other peoples threads, targeting people..
> And others Looking out for them... If you dont want to be nice on here like others why bother coming on again and again.. Your attitude is coming across as you don't give a hoot about others on here who are been targeted.
> Maybe you take it like water off a ducks back.. But others do not feel the same way!


Jan isnt been rude by stating her own opinion mate, she feels that way and thats her right as it is yours to disagree.


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

I think if it's affecting people (and it does look like people are being "targeted" now) then it should be removed. The concept behind it is a good one, but it does seem open to abuse at the minute. 

Ok they are just stars and a lot of people arent bothered, but some are affected so IMO it should be removed. 

Oh and can we please have one night without hell breaking loose. PLEASE. They may be mountains, they may be molehills, you may care about stars, you may think thread is a pile of twaddle but seriously, is it worth arguing over? Are there not better things to argue over - Daddy or chips perhaps? Cats or dogs? Whether my OH should get me a cup of tea before bed! :lol:

xxx Sarah, Spartacus and Hercules (Oh and the OH) xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Is that so Janice I do feel you are being rude... That is my opinion... 99% have the monopoly on caring and Im not one of them? right.....
> Janice this thread is about people 1 starring other peoples threads, targeting people..
> And others Looking out for them... If you dont want to be nice on here like others why bother coming on again and again.. Your attitude is coming across as you don't give a hoot about others on here who are been targeted.
> Maybe you take it like water off a ducks back.. But others do not feel the same way!


*:lol::lol: omg how old are you? as for my damn attitude who are you to judge me?As i said earlier you and others are reading far too much into this,wake up,smell the coffee and get on with your life.
As for you not being one of the 99%,you alone know the TRUE answer to that.
Me taking it like a water off a ducks back? well when you have reached my age trust me you will laugh at such things too.*


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Nick.



















































Is this the right thread?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *:lol::lol: omg how old are you? as for my damn attitude who are you to judge me?As i said earlier you and others are reading far too much into this,wake up,smell the coffee and get on with your life.
> As for you not being one of the 99%,you alone know the TRUE answer to that.
> Me taking it like a water off a ducks back? well when you have reached my age trust me you will laugh at such things too.*


Ha you say that like im some sort of animal monster.. 
Janice.. how old do you think I am? curiousity here..

It is upsetting people.. therefor being abused.. and I believe maybe shouldn't have it on offer.
It hasn't affected me.. who knows maybe it will now.. But I'm not fussed myself if it does.. 
What concerns me is the upset for others its causing on their threads..

I laugh at many things but I don't think its that funny when people are targeting others on here. 
We joined because we all love our pets.. we all have different ideas on our pets.. People don't join to be bullied by others, and picked on with school yard tactics..


----------



## Not Elmo (Jan 16, 2011)

... what the Bear said.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I agree with Nick.
> 
> Is this the right thread?


*:lol::lol: pmsl i think so..:lol:*


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well....i think its about time the one star fairy showed themselves...yes it is personal..when a member gets messages as to why they are getting one star in their threads all the time via Facebook...its bloody childish ..and its bullying...

i am actually ******* disgusted in them


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Ha you say that like im some sort of animal monster..
> Janice.. how old do you think I am? curiousity here..
> 
> It is upsetting people.. therefor being abused.. and I believe maybe shouldn't have it on offer.
> ...


*Ah now there's another thread.Do you honestly believe people on here don't target others?Sorry to burst your bubble but i know they do.Yeah sad i know but hey lifes can be a sh*t and not everything in the garden is as rosey as we would like..On that note i will leave this thread until the morning,when i'm sure others will have more than their 2 pennies worth to add.:lol:*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah now there's another thread.Do you honestly believe people on here don't target others?Sorry to burst your bubble but i know they do.Yeah sad i know but hey lifes can be a sh*t and not everything in the garden is as rosey as we would like..On that note i will leave this thread until the morning,when i'm sure others will have more than their 2 pennies worth to add.:lol:*


Hopefully by the morning they will have moved on to bigger and better subjects im hoping. :lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah now there's another thread.Do you honestly believe people on here don't target others?Sorry to burst your bubble but i know they do.Yeah sad i know but hey lifes can be a sh*t and not everything in the garden is as rosey as we would like..On that note i will leave this thread until the morning,when i'm sure others will have more than their 2 pennies worth to add.:lol:*


Where Janice did I say people are not targeted?? where

Here is what I said..
I laugh at many things but I don't think its that funny when people are targeting others on here.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Where Janice did I say people are not targeted?? where
> 
> Here is what I said..
> I laugh at many things but I don't think its that funny when people are targeting others on here.


people are being targeted


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> people are being targeted


Yeah I know.. Ive seen it.. And I have stated it previously Im sure.. not just in that above bit but along with others before this..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah now there's another thread.Do you honestly believe people on here don't target others?Sorry to burst your bubble but i know they do.Yeah sad i know but hey lifes can be a sh*t and not everything in the garden is as rosey as we would like..On that note i will leave this thread until the morning,when i'm sure others will have more than their 2 pennies worth to add.:lol:*


Janice that other thread.. was quite an eye opener.. I wouldn't have thought people could be so childish to bad rep others for silly things.. I can't see the point personally of bad repping anyone..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah I know.. Ive seen it.. And I have stated it previously Im sure.. not just in that above bit but along with others before this..


have you seen my previous post a bit up.....f*****g mad i am


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> have you seen my previous post a bit up.....f*****g mad i am


If peeps have missed it try reposting it.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> If peeps have missed it try reposting it.


I seen it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I seen it..


I got that message on facebook. Know where I'm not wanted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I seen it..


I missed it!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> I got that message on facebook. Know where I'm not wanted.


whats happened dan? 
Dont take anything to heart hun


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> I got that message on facebook. Know where I'm not wanted.


hun you are wanted on here...just arseholes with nothing else to do xxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> I got that message on facebook. Know where I'm not wanted.


You know what Dan.. there are plenty of people on here who enjoy chatting to you.. and enjoy reading your friends and having daily updates from you..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

ClaireLouise said:


> whats happened dan?
> Dont take anything to heart hun


Nasty message on facebook is what happened.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Nasty message on facebook is what happened.


hope ur ok Dan, Dont let it upset u. The vast majority of us like to read your posts so bugger the rude comments. They are jealous


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

what happened Dan ?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

If someone is sending nasty messages via Facebook who is it?? dont protect them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> what happened Dan ?


A nasty facebook message happened.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> If someone is sending nasty messages via Facebook who is it?? dont protect them!


Agree, let everyone know what nasty buggers they are


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> If someone is sending nasty messages via Facebook who is it?? dont protect them!


Their username on facebook is tina tiny but no profile pic sadly so would be hard to find.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Dan who was it hun? They shouldnt be hiding behind facebook the cowards!!! 

What did the message say? x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> Their username on facebook is tina tiny but no profile pic sadly so would be hard to find.


They have sent me a request but I haven't accepted as I haven't a clue who they are?? 
Actually have just checked.. :lol: they have taken it back.. :lol: I still have two others who I am not sure who they are.. 
Ooo and ive just checked on your dan and they must have blocked me now as I cant find them on your account..


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i would say its the same person or persons who has been causing all the trouble of late...t***s send me some one else a message


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> They have sent me a request but I haven't accepted as I haven't a clue who they are??
> Actually have just checked.. :lol: they have taken it back.. :lol: I still have two others who I am not sure who they are..
> Ooo and ive just checked on your dan and they must have blocked me now as I cant find them on your account..


Hmmm wonder what has happened there then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Dan who was it hun? They shouldnt be hiding behind facebook the cowards!!!
> 
> What did the message say? x


Said in my above post.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> Hmmm wonder what has happened there then.


If someone blocks a person.. it means that person can't search them..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> If someone blocks a person.. it means that person can't search them..


Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Since the message was pretty clear as to what it was about I think you can assume its a fake account made by the person mentioned in the message. 

Dan have you got your privacy settings sorted so only friends can inbox you? If not now might be the time.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive not heard of them - what did the message say?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive not heard of them - what did the message say?


Suzy go on FB and have a search.. they have either blocked me or have deleted the account.. Dan if they have deleted or blocked you .. you can still see the messages in you pm box.. Have a look at it and see if ther eaccount is still live..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Suzy go on FB and have a search.. they have either blocked me or have deleted the account.. Dan if they have deleted or blocked you .. you can still see the messages in you pm box.. Have a look at it and see if ther eaccount is still live..


I have found them. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I have found them. :thumbup:


You found them have you figured out who it is.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> I have found them. :thumbup:


They have blocked me then.. who is the pic of?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

have a look hun see if you can do anything with the username....suggest friends..send her/him to us xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Their username on facebook is tina tiny but no profile pic sadly so would be hard to find.


Theres two of them on there lol am guessing its the one thats showing no friends at all :arf:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> They have blocked me then.. who is the pic of?


They havent got a pic, i can message them and see if i can find out who it is?

What did the message say to dan? x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I just got a tina tinyo Mils lol - I would just ignore them tbo not worth it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> They havent got a pic, i can message them and see if i can find out who it is?
> 
> What did the message say to dan? x


if its the one that has full privacy settings you cant message them lol have to befriend them.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> They havent got a pic, i can message them and see if i can find out who it is?
> 
> What did the message say to dan? x


give us a FB link please :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I just got a tina tinyo Mils lol - I would just ignore them tbo not worth it


Tina Tiny | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> They havent got a pic, i can message them and see if i can find out who it is?
> 
> What did the message say to dan? x


That I'm a cry baby which I'm not nor did I spread lies about a certain someone on here I would never do that I know what a certain someone did last week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Tina Tiny | Facebook


Thats the one i have found x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> That I'm a cry baby which I'm not nor did I spread lies about a certain someone on here I would never do that I know what a certain someone did last week.


oh lol :arf:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha found em by going on me sons account.. LMAO.. yes they blocked me after I didn't accept the request.. :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Tina Tiny | Facebook


so is she the one ????


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Thats the one i have found x


also this one
Tina Tiny | Facebook


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001106111323&ref=ts

This them dan?

right if it is then someone who can read the posts is running that account.. whether it be a friend or what..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> so is she the one ????


theres two


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> theres two


i know ...so which one is it.. want to send her a message..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001106111323&ref=ts
> 
> This them dan?
> 
> right if it is then someone who can read the posts is running that account.. whether it be a friend or what..


Leave that one with me can't figure out if it is her as there wree two with no pic.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I doubt its the baking one it will be the one that is blocked..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i know ...so which one is it.. want to send her a message..


Am trying to figure out if this is the one.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I can only see enough to either send a message or befriend so not much point 

This is what we were saying earlier - there is no problem with highligting something that upsets ya BUT be prepared for some who dont agree sad but its life! Just put em on block and forget about em:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> Am trying to figure out if this is the one.


Dan go into your pm's the message will be there..


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

I think its more likely that they made that account to send that message so if you message it back I doubt they will go back on it again other than to message Dan again.

Shame they are to soft to show who they really are!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Well I can only see enough to either send a message or befriend so not much point
> 
> This is what we were saying earlier - there is no problem with highligting something that upsets ya BUT be prepared for some who dont agree sad but its life! Just put em on block and forget about em:thumbup:


I did block them and reported the message to facebook.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

danielled said:


> Am trying to figure out if this is the one.


i would say its the one with dog friendly cottages beside the name..who do you think it is...lmao


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

danielled said:


> I did block them and reported the message to facebook.


you can unblock them but it takes ages for them to become back up.. facebook haven't acted as the user is still there..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> you can unblock them but it takes ages for them to become back up.. facebook haven't acted as the user is still there..


yeah it sucks that that happened but blocking it will do it, its not like we all havent been called names before Lmao its no biggie really unless ya make it one :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Aha caught red handed guesse who I have found.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Julia.. Pm me please..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Aha caught red handed guesse who I have found.


what ya couldnt put the answer in the same post :confused1: :lol: so who is it :arf:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

danielled said:


> Aha caught red handed guesse who I have found.


Hopefully whoever sent you that message.

BTW facebook wont do anything  My cousin had someone threatening to kill him over facebook and they did **** all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> what ya couldnt put the answer in the same post :confused1: :lol: so who is it :arf:


Think it could be the one posted on the thread.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

danielled said:


> Think it could be the one posted on the thread.


:confused1: :confused1: where you just said ya found it where is it lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> :confused1: :confused1: where you just said ya found it where is it lol


We think it is the tina tiny one but not the baking one.. cause I can't access the other off my account cause I have been blocked.. 

This one hun.. and when they sent me a request thye had two friends of mine on their list..  PF friends.. 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001106111323&sk=info


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> We think it is the tina tiny one but not the baking one.. cause I can't access the other off my account cause I have been blocked..
> 
> This one hun.. and when they sent me a request thye had two friends of mine on their list..  PF friends..
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001106111323&sk=info


ok its not available they maybe deactivated it :arf:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd like to know what kind of person has to hide behind an annonymous FB acccount to send nasty messages


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

hawksport said:


> I'd like to know what kind of person has to hide behind an annonymous FB acccount to send nasty messages


That's a good question.

I am sure whoever it is will be outed at some point.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The kind of person who has no back bone and likes to bully people.. Sad excuse of a person..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I tend to judge people by the way they treat others around them that are less fortunate than themselves and the way they treat those is usually the way they treat their animals.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry you got targetted again Dan xx


and to others 

Just for the record i have a nice life thanks very much, wouldn't swap it for anyones and part of that life includes giving a toss about how other people feel. No idea why some members have a problem with that .

To the members who suggest i need one or should get one, maybe take a look at the thread and see how much you have contributed to it yourself 

If we only posted stuff on here that was of major importance where would that leave the forum


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Janice that other thread.. was quite an eye opener.. I wouldn't have thought people could be so childish to bad rep others for silly things.. I can't see the point personally of bad repping anyone..


*I'm not sure which thread you are talking about,but if its the one where i gave bad rep to someone and the person put it on the open forum,(which i might add i understood was against the rules),then i admitted to leaving bad rep.My reason has sweet F all to do with anyone else.*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Then i sugest those people get a efing life.People are choosing to read more into this...Stars are for frigging kids,or should we now vote for the naughty step? Some people so need to get their lives in order,people are dying all over the world and the best some on here are botherd about are efing stars.*


or giving silly red blobs out


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> or giving silly red blobs out


*Oh so the rep system is only for giving out green blobs now?*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh so the rep system is only for giving out green blobs now?*


No, not at all but as you said, people are dying all over the world - surely you should concentrate on bigger and better things in life?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm not sure which thread you are talking about,but if its the one where i gave bad rep to someone and the person put it on the open forum,(which i might add i understood was against the rules),then i admitted to leaving bad rep.My reason has sweet F all to do with anyone else.*


I dont know of that one.. Im talking about the rep I did about thread when all rep colours was given and how people abuse it..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> No, not at all but as you said, people are dying all over the world - surely you should concentrate on bigger and better things in life?


*Trust me i do.But when i'm being accused of doing things i will still fight my corner.If i gave up being me then what life would i have?*


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Trust me i do.But when i'm being accused of doing things i will still fight my corner.If i gave up being me then what life would i have?
Well some members caring for others emotions is them just being them. So you're really contadicting yourself.

It's a forum people can discuss whatever they like for how long they like, deal with it.

So sorry to hear you're being pestered Dan


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Trust me i do.But when i'm being accused of doing things i will still fight my corner.If i gave up being me then what life would i have?
> Well some members caring for others emotions is them just being them. So you're really contadicting yourself.
> 
> It's a forum people can discuss whatever they like for how long they like, deal with it.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Trust me i do.But when i'm being accused of doing things i will still fight my corner.If i gave up being me then what life would i have?*


well then if you say you do, then what god given right do you have to tell everyone else to get a life? Perhaps everyone else on here has a wonderful life, but chooses to spend some of it discussing stars (which might I say you have played a huge part in also) so clearly you are being highly hypocritical in wasting your life on such menial things as this forum, perhaps you should be out trying to promote world peace or shipping out aid to africa?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> well then if you say you do, then what god given right do you have to tell everyone else to get a life? Perhaps everyone else on here has a wonderful life, but chooses to spend some of it discussing stars (which might I say you have played a huge part in also) so clearly you are being highly hypocritical in wasting your life on such menial things as this forum, perhaps you should be out trying to promote world peace or shipping out aid to africa?


*I've got the same right as everyone else,oh and it wasn't god given.IF, you read what i have been saying as it was intended,all i've sais is stars on here are not worth arguing about in the big scheme of things.As i also said,i WILL reply to a post aimed at me.*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've got the same right as everyone else,oh and it wasn't god given.IF, you read what i have been saying as it was intended,all i've sais is stars on here are not worth arguing about in the big scheme of things.As i also said,i WILL reply to a post aimed at me.*


But still you have been involved on pages and pages of this discussion....... which according to you is not worth discussing?

If you really don't want to be involved, just be the bigger person and leave the thread, whether the posts are "aimed" at you or not


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

I also said that people need to get a life if they are really upset about stars on a thread but that also does not mean i dont have a life of my own.

I have also contributed to this thread with MY OPINION just as everybody else is entitled to there opinion. 

My personal opinion is it really isnt worth getting yourself worked up and upset over a star. Danielles message she had on facebook is a completely different issue which i understand why she would be upset over. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

just dropped in to have a look see nothing has changed


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I've got the same right as everyone else,oh and it wasn't god given.IF, you read what i have been saying as it was intended,all i've sais is stars on here are not worth arguing about in the big scheme of things.As i also said,i WILL reply to a post aimed at me.*


geez a retard can see you never meant it as it has been twisted, I saw your post and I actually agreed with it, Yes peeps have a right to be concerned about a star But hell yes there is more important things in life. I understood what ya meant lol, seems people just want to argue this forum into the toilet so pick at shitt thats said to start fights. I am growing weary of this place tbh.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

borderer said:


> just dropped in to have a look see nothing has changed


:thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

This thread would cost you a lot of money at the fairground and a risk of being sick....like being stuck on the Waltzer...goes round and round and round


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> geez a retard can see you never meant it as it has been twisted, I saw your post and I actually agreed with it, Yes peeps have a right to be concerned about a star But hell yes there is more important things in life. I understood what ya meant lol, seems people just want to argue this forum into the toilet so pick at shitt thats said to start fights. I am growing weary of this place tbh.


*You've got that about right mate.In all the time i've been on this forum i haven't changed.But something has and its going down hill fast.I try and play within the rules but thats wrong too.Some of us just can't win lately.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *You've got that about right mate.In all the time i've been on this forum i haven't changed.But something has and its going down hill fast.I try and play within the rules but thats wrong too.Some of us just can't win lately.*


well Its been pretty empty of late, not surprised why.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

*Sorry to post AGAIN on here (no 6) LOL but do people actually read what they are putting or read back on the thread? People are getting upset about ******STARS????? There is such animal neglect, cruelty and tragedy out that. Why don't you all use the energy wasted on petty squabbles because believe me as an outsider of any cliques or whatever, this reads like playground talk. Some don't even respects the others opinion and I think it is nothing to do with stars but something else. Sue the energy helping a shelter or a reacue; do a street collection, sign petitions or whatever and use it constructively please. This is a very bad example to new members reading this thread and will make them run a mile. PLEASE GROW UP! Why have no mods closed this thread? I have seen many with less nastiness and controversy get locked so appears faviouritism perhaps? I despair - this is a pet forum, as pet lovers, get back to pet loving and animal carers please.*


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> *Sorry to post AGAIN on here (no 6) LOL but do people actually read what they are putting or read back on the thread? People are getting upset about ******STARS????? There is such animal neglect, cruelty and tragedy out that. Why don't you all use the energy wasted on petty squabbles because believe me as an outsider of any cliques or whatever, this reads like playground talk. Some don't even respects the others opinion and I think it is nothing to do with stars but something else. Sue the energy helping a shelter or a reacue; do a street collection, sign petitions or whatever and use it constructively please. This is a very bad example to new members reading this thread and will make them run a mile. PLEASE GROW UP! Why have no mods closed this thread? I have seen many with less nastiness and controversy get locked so appears faviouritism perhaps? I despair - this is a pet forum, as pet lovers, get back to pet loving and animal carers please.*


Why waste your energy on a thread you think is a waste of energy?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> The kind of person who has no back bone and likes to bully people.. Sad excuse of a person..


IF the person you are talking about is who I think it is Hayley did u not actually make friends with them on the forum before they were banned? I seem to remember u even created a thread for the same person because they were getting a lot of slack - they were on your friends list too-  funny how u can so quickly change your mind about someone who you thought was a great assest to the forum not so long ago - but as soon as something they do YOU dont agree with then suddenly they are bad and evil - mmmm makes sense - I have seen certain people on here recently go around stirring the pot leaving messges on mods profiles alerting them to threads that they think trouble is gonna kick off on just because someone said something they didnt like  is that correct?? is it right that people are surfing other profiles on other sites to see what info they can get on people?? lets not get it twisted here there are a lot of underhand things going on by MANY different people.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> IF the person you are talking about is who I think it is Hayley did u not actually make friends with them on the forum before they were banned? I seem to remember u even created a thread for the same person because they were getting a lot of slack - they were on your friends list too-  funny how u can so quickly change your mind about someone who you thought was a great assest to the forum not so long ago - but as soon as something they do YOU dont agree with then suddenly they are bad and evil - mmmm makes sense - I have seen certain people on here recently go around stirring the pot leaving messges on mods profiles alerting them to threads that they think trouble is gonna kick off on just because someone said something they didnt like  is that correct?? is it right that people are surfing other profiles on other sites to see what info they can get on people?? lets not get it twisted here there are a lot of underhand things going on by MANY different people.


I have no clue who this person is or who the identity is but if you mean Darcey ?.. how can i know they are going to be nasty with other forum members.. someone mentioned this in pm last night.. Ive also been told it was someone who has mentioned Darcy in the pm's. Yes I accepted a friend request from darcy.. Im not sure who Tilly is.. And Im not sure what has happened previously.. I like to see the good in all people.. But if someone is sending people nasty PM's in my opinion and my opinion only that is pretty nasty/evil! Especially with the content of the PM.. 
Des that answer your question Suzy?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I have no clue who this person is or who the identity is but if you mean Darcey ?.. how can i know they are going to be nasty with other forum members.. someone mentioned this in pm last night.. Ive also been told it was someone who has mentioned Darcy in the pm's. Yes I accepted a friend request from darcy.. Im not sure who Tilly is.. And Im not sure what has happened previously.. I like to see the good in all people.. But if someone is sending people nasty PM's in my opinion and my opinion only that is pretty nasty/evil! Especially with the content of the PM..
> Des that answer your question Suzy?


*Some people only get to hear half the story via pm.I speak as i find and don't care what one person thinks of another.And i'm the same in real life too.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I have no clue who this person is or who the identity is but if you mean Darcey ?.. how can i know they are going to be nasty with other forum members.. someone mentioned this in pm last night.. Ive also been told it was someone who has mentioned Darcy in the pm's. Yes I accepted a friend request from darcy.. Im not sure who Tilly is.. And Im not sure what has happened previously.. I like to see the good in all people.. But if someone is sending people nasty PM's in my opinion and my opinion only that is pretty nasty/evil! Especially with the content of the PM..
> Des that answer your question Suzy?


Well I thought you had a pretty good idea who it might be from what ive heard - but hey could be wrong I know lots of People who have had nasty PM's Hayley - some so nasty you wouldnt believe it - tbo your answer has only confused me more lol - but all I will say is some people are deffo not what they seem - the people taking the high moral ground on these messages could be ones who send them and do underhand things too- im not sayings its right but there are many in the wrong not just a few.

What question did I ask- i was making a statement.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Some people only get to hear half the story via pm.I speak as i find and don't care what one person thinks of another.And i'm the same in real life too.*


agree, hell there would be no one to talk to if we didnt like peeps cos others didnt like them.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Well I thought you had a pretty good idea who it might be from what ive heard - but hey could be wrong I know lots of People who have had nasty PM's Hayley - some so nasty you wouldnt believe it - tbo your answer has only confused me more lol - but all I will say is some people are deffo not what they seem - the people taking the high moral ground on these messages could be ones who send them and do underhand things too- im not sayings its right but there are many in the wrong not just a few.
> 
> What question did I ask- i was making a statement.


Well i hope I have covered whatever.. :lol: I rad it as you were asking me.. My mistake.. 

But nope I have no clue... Just that someone obviously with a fake identity being Tina Tiny has sent the messages. They sent me a friends request had two pf mutuals on but I left it till I could find out who it was.. then all that came out last night I went back but I was blocked and friend request was deleted... I found this profile by other means 

And I haven't named anyone as being the sender.. 
I try not to hold grudges and accept people for what they are.. but I dont like to see bullying.. I think its wrong. But you will be aware of this after reading the whole drama..


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

*Thank F*** its Friday WWWOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOooooo*

YAY


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> *Thank F*** its Friday WWWOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOooooo*
> 
> YAY


Hahahaha thats the spirit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Well i hope I have covered whatever.. :lol: I rad it as you were asking me.. My mistake..
> 
> But nope I have no clue... Just that someone obviously with a fake identity being Tina Tiny has sent the messages. They sent me a friends request had two pf mutuals on but I left it till I could find out who it was.. then all that came out last night I went back but I was blocked and friend request was deleted... I found this profile by other means
> 
> ...


I dont like it either but there is a lot of it going on from people you might not think it is - they just cover it more.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Why waste your energy on a thread you think is a waste of energy?


*Yadda Yadda! There are people fighting in war for us and dying for us - do you think they would be so glad that people are stressing like this? I am wasting my energy that I would rather be using to slap some sense into the people who need to get a life AND put some sense across while trying to save this dam forum.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> *Thank F*** its Friday WWWOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOooooo*
> 
> YAY


wahooooooooooooooooo:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup lovely day it is too sun is out!! but bloody nippy!:lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> *Yadda Yadda! There are people fighting in war for us and dying for us - do you think they would be so glad that people are stressing like this? I am wasting my energy that I would rather be using to slap some sense into the people who need to get a life AND put some sense across while trying to save this dam forum.*


Go and sign a petition


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> *Thank F*** its Friday WWWOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOooooo*
> 
> YAY


I hate blumin Fridays.. I should be in bed now getting some sleep for my nightshift.. but nope.. here i am Going on about bloody stars.. And bully's


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Hahahaha thats the spirit!! :thumbsup:


WOOOO HOOOOOO Bottle of wine time later me thinks  been a long bloody week.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO Bottle of wine time later me thinks  been a long bloody week.


Hey no one likes a bragger.. :lol: especially when irl be stuck in work..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I have no problem at all with you, just as I have no problem saying what I have to say in public. I just can't understand why anyone would keep posting on a thread they think is a waste of energy. 
You are right there are people out there fighting wars for us and one of the things they are fighting for is freedom of speech


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

JohnMorris said:


> *Yadda Yadda! There are people fighting in war for us and dying for us - do you think they would be so glad that people are stressing like this? I am wasting my energy that I would rather be using to slap some sense into the people who need to get a life AND put some sense across while trying to save this dam forum.*


Riiiiiiight....You've said this about 10 times now....We get your opinion, but you can't tell us what we can and cannot "stress" about. Some things mean more to some people whereas other means less. Wanna prove your point? Stop posting 



hawksport said:


> I have no problem at all with you, just as I have no problem saying what I have to say in public. I just can't understand why anyone would keep posting on a thread they think is a waste of energy.
> You are right there are people out there fighting wars for us and one of the things they are fighting for is freedom of speech


Rep for that.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

You know what.. there is no point in us argiuing.. Im sick of stars....

The point has been made we have all said how we feel.. now maybe a mod can come and maybe get rid of the stars system or do something with it so it wont be abused and then people wont be upset by it..
I dont want members to leave.. and I dont want to be falling out with people..

Ive stuck my neck out over this.. had many many pm's of support and just feel Point is now made.. 

And I hope who ever it was sending the nasties is now happy with them selves for what has been the out come of this..

I so wish I had accepted your friends request now and maybe you would have left a valued member alone!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Twinkle , twinkle little star...
How I wonder what you are?



....where is that promised wine?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Right.. Im off to bed now.. I have apprx an hour and half before I get up for the kids.. not exactly the sleep I was hoping for but hey ho.. That the way it goes..  Nanite.. xxx

I wouldn't mind I haven't eaten as was going to have an early kip and Im starving now.. but sleep is needed before blumin food. grrrr
I shall jus dream a bout a big sausage egg and mushroom bap with brown sauce spilling out of it.. yummm :drool:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Twinkle , twinkle little star...
> How I wonder what you are?
> 
> 
> ...












*Will this do? But you will have to share it.:thumbup:*


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Will this do? But you will have to share it.:thumbup:*


one for me..one for you..cheers!!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

You carry on hiding behind pms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You carry on hiding behind pms.


Who you talking about? :lol::lol:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Who you talking about? :lol::lol:


thats what i wondered too


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Who you talking about? :lol::lol:


They know........


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> thats what i wondered too


Me three...

Dan's really upset because of whoever messaged her


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hawksport said:


> They know........


this forum seems to be getting more underhanded every day dont it no directed at you hawksport just your obviously getting things too now why all of a sudden


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> this forum seems to be getting more underhanded every day dont it no directed at you hawksport just your obviously getting things too now why all of a sudden


Ever since a certain Mr or Mrs ***** joined


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Well I thought you had a pretty good idea who it might be from what ive heard - but hey could be wrong I know lots of People who have had nasty PM's Hayley - some so nasty you wouldnt believe it - tbo your answer has only confused me more lol - but all I will say is some people are deffo not what they seem - the people taking the high moral ground on these messages could be ones who send them and do underhand things too- im not sayings its right but there are many in the wrong not just a few.
> 
> What question did I ask- i was making a statement.


i really hope youre not implying that the people 'taking the moral high ground' like me!...are the ones who sent those vile pms in the past or sent the nasty message to Dan!....i have NEVER sent a nasty pm to anyone in my life........but i know a few who have Suzy!

i only popped on to check my inbox i never intended to post anymore, im gutted Danielles been treated like this, the cruelty of some folk never ceases to amaze me! ... i just hope she comes back because she really loves this forum


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Ever since a certain Mr or Mrs ***** joined


so are this certain mr or mrs still active members or now banned


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i really hope youre not implying that the people 'taking the moral high ground' like me!...are the ones who sent those vile pms in the past or sent the nasty message to Dan!....i have NEVER sent a nasty pm to anyone in my life........but i know a few who have Suzy!
> 
> i only popped on to check my inbox i never intended to post anymore, im gutted Danielles been treated like this, the cruelty of some folk never ceases to amaze me! ... i just hope she comes back because she really loves this forum


Just like a pack of wolves, they singled out the weakest and bought it down. The very ones who claim to be compasionate


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> so are this certain mr or mrs still active members or now banned


Banned under that name but that doesn't mean anything


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Banned under that name but that doesn't mean anything


no suppose not quite easy to be brave behind a screen aint it big people they must be


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Please don't shoot me down for this but surely posting that they are upsetting people (their goal) is just giving them exactly what they want  if they have upset someone/members then keep it to pm's, out of their prying eyes view and IF they still find out then you know it's one of the few who were told. It only takes a few seconds to work out who's leaving/left by the public wall posts and these are viewable to said banned person(s) keeping things private keeps them in the dark and well redundant


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> Please don't shoot me down for this but surely posting that they are upsetting people (their goal) is just giving them exactly what they want  if they have upset someone/members then keep it to pm's, out of their prying eyes view and IF they still find out then you know it's one of the few who were told. It only takes a few seconds to work out who's leaving/left by the public wall posts and these are viewable to said banned person(s) keeping things private keeps them in the dark and well redundant


I get what you are saying but I think the fact that 1 member has already left openly because of things that have been said on the forum recently shows this person and others who are trying to cause trouble have got what they wanted, now they are working on Dan. Hopefully they wont succeed.

It's just sad that they are doing it with fake profiles than to show who they really are.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I get what you are saying but I think the fact that 1 member has already left openly because of things that have been said on the forum recently shows this person and others who are trying to cause trouble have got what they wanted, now they are working on Dan. Hopefully they wont succeed.
> 
> It's just sad that they are doing it with fake profiles than to show who they really are.


its not sad it is because they havent got the balls to do it


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Just like a pack of wolves, they singled out the weakest and bought it down. The very ones who claim to be compasionate


Agreed and just proves how pathetic they are  Hope they are happy now, that's all I can say!

Dan, if your reading this don't let them win! You are a very much loved and valued member of this forum, not sure it would be the same without you


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I get what you are saying but I think the fact that 1 member has already left openly because of things that have been said on the forum recently shows this person and others who are trying to cause trouble have got what they wanted*, now they are working on Dan. Hopefully they wont succeed. *
> 
> It's just sad that they are doing it with fake profiles than to show who they really are.


But surely they have succeeded judging by posts and like I said they can view these too. As I once heard "don't feed the trolls they soon F off! "


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> its not sad it is because they havent got the balls to do it


True.

From the message they sent to Dan they are very opinionated yet are to scared to show who they really are so shows they are nothing but bullies.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Its just people having a dig and they are to chicken to say how they really feel so the do it this way I think. 
I am not sure whats gone on but Danielle is a lovely girl so hope all is ok.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> True.
> 
> From the message they sent to Dan they are very opinionated yet are to scared to show who they really are so shows they are nothing but bullies.


yeah, really big people to take it out on a young girl if anyone thinks they know who they are really why not name them????? and their friends


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> yeah, really big people to take it out on a young girl if anyone thinks they know who they are really why not name them????? and their friends


They should be named and shamed.....

And mods should be checking for the same IP of the user if it is the banned user to ensure they dont come back on. Though I am not sure if you can rate threads without being a member?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

When have I ever said anything rude to Janice?

And no ones suggesting dan's profiles fake but the profile that sent her the message under the name "tiny tina" or "tina tiny".

Edited to add, hmmm the post I was replying to has been deleted...........that was sudden.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Can i just ask a question, the person that sent the message is obviously a "person" why are so many of you saying "them" and "those" and there "friends" 

Who are you implying is behind it???? There is clearly more than one person in YOUR minds? :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Closed this.


----------

